# Earlybird



## slackerjedi (Jun 20, 2006)

Are there any NOS Earlybirds still floating around somewhere?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I would think that there are a few left, if you wish to purchase one and would like me to find out from O&W then I will.


----------



## slackerjedi (Jun 20, 2006)

That would be great if it is not too much trouble. It will depend on cost as to whether I could make a purchase right away. I am just really curious to see if there are any left and what they run.

Thanks!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The last one I sold was Â£375, that was the last one that they had then but they may have found some more.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Roy said:


> The last one I sold was Â£375, that was the last one that they had then but they may have found some more.


Hi Roy, did you find out if there were any more available. If so, I might be interested









Also, had the last model sold for Â£375 been serviced etc?

cheers

Dave


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

IÂ´m also interested!

ragards,

salmonia


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They are all now gone as far as I am aware.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

How about an RLT earlybird homage









You know the sort of thing, you post a what about a homage thread, then you take weeks, releasing snippets of information on how the design process is going, how you are "improving" the spec, how your not making a fake but a true homage to the original watch, you then express concern because the manufactures of the variuos parts are taking a long time, the Â£ euro exchange is fluctuating, it's costing far more than anticipated, the case makers have cocked up because they can't read your drawings properly, you have to make an emergency dash to switzerland to oversee the dial printing (just happens to coincide with the kids holiday so you take them and the mrs sking whilst your there) which is gonna have to be factored into the cost, you get a few willing forumers to big up the whole idea, get it floating across the web, advanced reservations come in by the shed load, every body whose reserved now thinks they should be able to influence the design, the hands aren't quite right, the bezel colour isn't the right shade, the movement chosen doesn't reflect the homage ideal, the crystal shouldn't be sapphire because that wasn't on the original, ah but it's a design "improvement" etc debate rages and eventually a consensus is reached and 2 years after floating the idea you get a watch that costs double ot treble the initial estimate but everyone is so hyped they can't cancel their order for fear of the ever growing drop out list and it is an LE after all and after all that, to all intense and purposes it just looks like a copy and a few months later you find someone has knicked the case and are bringing out cheaper versions anyway.

perhaps not


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

pg tips said:


> How about an RLT earlybird homage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very interesting!!

















salmonia


----------



## born t (May 8, 2005)

pg tips said:


> How about an RLT earlybird homage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds familiar to me. Not around here, but not too far away either.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

pg tips said:


> How about an RLT earlybird homage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That surely does not happen, PG.

[stage whisper] Does it.....????? [/stage whisper]


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

How about an RLT EarlyBird homage with an ETA 2893 movement? There's got to be a market for this. Despite the apparent demand, there are no more Seiko GMT/worldtimers, no more O&W EarlyBirds , no more Enicar Sherpas, no more Tissot Navigators, only the lonely Glycine with the Airmans. Could this be an opportunity?









cheers

Dave


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

An RLT Earlybird Homage







Now this does sound like a good idea







however I seem to remember that this was suggested a while back


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

PhilM said:


> An RLT Earlybird Homage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your're right Phil. However, there's nothing like a gentle reminder







Are ETA 2893 movements difficult to source?

Dave


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

DaveE said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > An RLT Earlybird Homage
> ...


I don't know, however I'm sure Roy would be able to tell us


----------

